# Améliorer la luminosité de l'écran de l'iBook G4



## netgui (28 Février 2005)

Bon c'est peut-être peine perdue d'avance mais voilà mon soucis:

je trouve l'écran de mon iBook vraiment sombre. La luminosité est à fond, le secteur est branché, la configuration des pref système économie d'énergie est réglée sur "optimale" et malgré ca ...c'est sombre !!!

J'ai lu que l'é ran du Boobook est de moins bonne qualité que celui du powerbook mais malgré ca n'y a t'"il pas une maniére d'améliorer la luminosité de l'écran?

Un patch, un débridage voire une option des préférence système que je n'aurais pas vue?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Macounette (28 Février 2005)

C'est marrant mais ça doit être une question d'habitude. Depuis le début, j'utilise la luminosité de l'écran de mon iBook à moitié seulement (50% max). Et le soir, par peu de lumière ambiante, je descends même à un tiers sans que cela me gêne. (et maintenant que j'ai une migraine j'en suis à 25%  )

Si néanmoins tu es dans un environnement très clair, c'est normal que l'écran du portable paraisse "fade"... mais à mon avis c'est avant tout une question d'habitude...


----------



## netgui (28 Février 2005)

C'est tout a fait vrai l'environnement compte pour beaucoup et d'ailleurs là un rayon de soleil puissant arrache els rideaux...mais... à conditions égale je dois reconnaitre que l'écran du portable Tochiba de ma copine est bien plus lumineux et me repose beaucoup plus les yeux. (à yeux équivalent aussi


----------



## MamaCass (28 Février 2005)

Salut,
Es-tu allé dans Préférences système > Moniteurs et là en bas tu as la luminosité.
Lors de l'achat de mon ibook il n'étais pas réglé à fond (aux 3/4 à peu près) et je le trouvais sombre également alors qu'avec les touche "soleil" du clavier c'était à fond.
Voilà à essayer...
MamaCass

PS : est-ce un 12" ou un 14" ? (par rapport à un portable PC généralement en 15", la différence de surface, donc de luminosité, peut venir de là aussi si on fait la comparaison. Comme un écran 20" paraitra plus lumineux par rapport à un 14".


----------



## Macounette (28 Février 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Es-tu allé dans Préférences système > Moniteurs et là en bas tu as la luminosité.
> Lors de l'achat de mon ibook il n'étais pas réglé à fond (aux 3/4 à peu près) et je le trouvais sombre également alors qu'avec les touche "soleil" du clavier c'était à fond.
> Voilà à essayer...


Ah alors tu dirais que les deux réglages sont indépendants ? parce que lorsque je bouge le réglage dans les préfs système cela se répercute sur les boutons "soleil" et vice-versa.
Il n'y a qu'à faire le test avec le panneau de préférences ouvert : tu appuies sur les boutons de luminosité (soleil) et tu verras le réglage du panneau bouger...


----------



## Zyrol (28 Février 2005)

Moi si je le pousse à plus de 75 % : j'ai mal au yeux... 

Si il exite un patch, je veux bien t'en filer un peu...


----------



## netgui (28 Février 2005)

Oui je crois que les boutons "soleil" et la reglette des pref sont liés.
C'est un 12" en effet, tout piti écran!

J'avais lontemos hésité entre un iBook ou un powerbook 12", la qualité d'écran eurait pu être un moteur de choix différent aprés coup 

Autre solution raccorder un écran externe  Ca fait cher le patch


----------



## MamaCass (28 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah alors tu dirais que les deux réglages sont indépendants ? parce que lorsque je bouge le réglage dans les préfs système cela se répercute sur les boutons "soleil" et vice-versa.
> Il n'y a qu'à faire le test avec le panneau de préférences ouvert : tu appuies sur les boutons de luminosité (soleil) et tu verras le réglage du panneau bouger...



Et bien Macounette, MERCI, je me coucherais moins bête ce soir ! Je pensais vraiment que c'était indépendant.  :rose:  :rose:   

MamaCass


----------



## puffade (28 Février 2005)

Je travaille sur un imac G5 20 pouces et un ibook G4 12 pouces. La luminosité sur ce dernier me parait tout à fait correcte. J'ai l'impression que beaucoup de personnes confondent luminosité et saturation. La saturation sur l'ibook me parait en revanche très insuffisante ce qui diminue à mon sens la visibilité de la qualité des images visionnées.


----------



## netgui (28 Février 2005)

C'est quoi la différence entre luminosité et saturation?


----------



## drs (28 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant mais ça doit être une question d'habitude. Depuis le début, j'utilise la luminosité de l'écran de mon iBook à moitié seulement (50% max).



Salut

Idem pour moi. Ca permet de se reposer les yeux (car au contraire, moi je trouve l'ecran assez lumineux) et aussi d'économiser la batterie 

Alex


----------



## Ptit-beignet (1 Mars 2005)

Salut,
tu peux essayer de modifier le calibrage de ton écran. Personnellement je le trouvais trop clair, couleurs pas assez chaudes quand je l'ai acheté donc je l'ai recalibré pour avoir un beau bleu bien chaud et des couleurs chatoyantes 
Apres je sais pas si ca peux jouer sur la luminosité mais sur la clarté c'est sur.
A+
Vincent
PS = c'est dans pref systemes -> moniteur -> calibration je crois


----------



## puffade (1 Mars 2005)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi la différence entre luminosité et saturation?




La saturation représente la quantité de teintes. 
Une couleur est caractérisée par sa luminosité, ses teinte, sa brillance et sa saturation.

Une faible saturation donne des couleurs plutôt délavées alors qu'une forte saturation révèle des couleurs beaucoup plus chaudes, plus intenses (quantité de teintes plus importante pas en nombres mais en intensité).

La fonction saturation existe dans les logiciels de retouche d'images. Tu peux faire des essais.
Malheureusement, à moins de recalibrer le moniteur, cette fonction n'existe pas pour le réglage des écrans.


----------



## Phil 39 (2 Mars 2005)

je suis d'accord pour dire que travailler avec un portable ibook dans un bureau plein de fenêtres en plein jour c'est vraiment pas l'idéal, effectivement on s'arrache les yeux . A propos quelqu'un connait les spécifications de l'écran d'un ibook ? Luminance ? Rapport de contraste ?


----------

